# gl2400 monitor out



## Seth Greene (Oct 23, 2014)

I took over the audio at my church last night because the former person up and quit, and I cant find the monitor send, some help would be appreciated


----------



## Lextech (Oct 23, 2014)

It is one of the aux sends. You set the master aux in the center section to noon or so and slowly bring the same aux up on the channel strip. Adjust as needed.


----------



## Seth Greene (Oct 23, 2014)

Is it labeled "mtx"?


----------



## Lextech (Oct 23, 2014)

MTX is matrix, I would not think that would be used as a monitor, but it could. Aux are the Grey, Blue and Yellow knobs. Also check the little blue recessed switch in the master section. If I recall correctly that switched the master aux knobs with the sub group below.


----------



## Seth Greene (Oct 23, 2014)

got it, thanks for the help


----------



## Lextech (Oct 23, 2014)

Image


----------



## Seth Greene (Oct 23, 2014)

Got it, thanks so much


----------

